# Walt loves to lay in 'frog position'......anyone else have a puppy like this?



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

Walt is a fantastic pup, really a joy.

This isnt that big of a concern but this picture shows his favorite way to lay down and rest, he flattens out like a dead frog, thus frog position. I put the gift card on the ground for a size reference, is 6.5 months old and i'm guessing somewhere around 70lbs. He likes maximum belly contact with the cold tile or hardwoods. The problem here is that getting up becomes sometimes a 30 second ordeal of his back legs slipping out as he can't get the pads of his feet on the floor. While funny to watch i'm sure it can't be good for his hips and legs. Clearly he is very flexible still. If he is excited enough he'll just pop up but when he is being lazy (almost always) it takes a few tries. Sometimes he figures out that rolling to have both back feet on the same size of his body makes it much easier. I do my best to keep his feet clipped and nails ground down to help him out.

Anyone else dealing with this? Or do I have the funniest puppy ever to watch get up?


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Ours is 8 months and continues to lay with her back legs outward. It's adorable!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Going on 27 months....


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

^ 

no issue on carpet at all, but he likes the cool tile and hardwoods. Oh well, I guess I can't train this behavior out of him.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Henry laid like this for his entire life. Even getting off the sofa he would have his front legs on the ground and his back legs frogging on the sofa.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Toby is almost eight months and he sometimes still lays like this. He doesn't do frog arms, but he sometimes does "frog butt" or lies with his legs straight back. I love it when he does that, I call it the "puppy sprawl" and it makes my heart melt because it reminds me of when he was little. I've actually heard that older puppies / dogs lying like this is a good sign for their hips because it means that they are flexible and strong. Maybe someone more knowledgeable than me would know better though


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Kiwi is 3 and still loves to lay with her back legs in the frog dog position.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kora is 4.5 months and lays like this quite often. Usually on the cold tiles, but she does it when she is up on our bed and sometimes even in the car if she is really tired!

I was concerned about it effecting her hips as well, but it's good to hear that this flexibility is a sign of strong joints and legs!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

What about the opposite...when the dog (mine is no puppy) lies on his back and all four legs are splayed so the air can reach his belly and every other part of his...uh...undercarriage? My excellent guard dog falls asleep in this position in the front yard and allows deliverymen to walk by him with packages.

NewfieMom


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ohh, that's my other favorite thing that Toby does!! I love it when he falls asleep on his back like that, I think it's so funny!


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

NewfieMom said:


> What about the opposite...when the dog (mine is no puppy) lies on his back and all four legs are splayed so the air can reach his belly and every other part of his...uh...undercarriage? My excellent guard dog falls asleep in this position in the front yard and allows deliverymen to walk by him with packages.
> 
> NewfieMom


I had a pitbull that slept on his back with all 4's in the air with his tongue hanging out. he was the least vicious dog in the world and the biggest goofball. I thought he would be a good guard dog, HA! he would have licked an intruder to deathhe must have been a golden in another life...


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella never did the full frog, but she will sometimes h have one back leg out like that. Here are some of her favorite sleeping positions. If you notice they're all on the same couch, which she has pretty much claimed as her own.


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

My girl does the same thing! Our male hasn't ever laid like that though.


----------



## OurMonsterMaya (Oct 16, 2014)

From day 1....


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda doesn't do that buuuut...


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Every. Single. Day.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Came home at lunchtime to find mine like this. Didn't even hear me until I was almost on top of him


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ooohhh yeah. That too. 







My boy doesn't sleep upside down. But he always plays upside down like a cat.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo does this too on occasion. It doesn't seem to bother him.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I have 2 pups that do it. Mainly Snow when she lays under the cupboards her brother Sammie is just a weirdo he loves laying on the shelf of the coffee table to sleep sooner or later I am sure he will either break it or get stuck


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Walt's a handsome boy!

My Roxy will be 10 next month, she lays "frog" style majority of the time, usually with her front paws crossed.

Love everyone's pictures of their pups/dogs, they're great.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I think this is my favorite thread . The pictures are to die for.

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke never lays like this anymore, but here's one of my favorite pictures of him....








Charlie always lays in awkward positions....doesn't seem to bother him...usually he's lying with head on floor too


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kora has a few different positions also...some froggy, some curled up and lately this one seems to be the norm!!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Both Riley and Kona lay like that. In our house we call it the rug pose


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Froggy - favorite position at 9*

Love your picture. My Golden Chance is 9 years old and froggy is still his preferred position. He too loves contact with the cool tile floors. He also lays this way on the laminate kitchen floor. Both places mean that getting up can be comical.
To set your mind at ease, Chance has no hip issues at 9. In fact, about 3 years ago (when Chance was 6), he took a hard landing in agility. To be safe, I had him checked out with an orthopedic vet. The vet commented on how good his hips were - still extremely flexible and great muscle tone. This year, our regular vet commented on his muscle tone and what good shape he is in.

So who knows? Maybe the froggy position is keeping Chance flexible. 
Here is a picture of Chance and his friend in August and you can see how he is laying in froggy position at the park. He keeps us laughing for sure.


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

We call it "carpet kill" instead of road kill haha!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was able to get a better picture of Charlie doing his frog legs....


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

This exact moment:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I think they're just swimming on the floors. 

NewfieMom


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Stormy has always done this, now Bear has started to do it as well. Cutest thing ever.


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

sitting here laughing to myself looking at all these pictures, keep them coming!!

The very first day we brought Walt home, he on the floor in frog pose for what was likely the first time on hard wood floors. He tried to get up and his back legs had no traction, just looked like he was swimming like a frog. he tried a few times and finally turned his head around to look at his back legs. One leg, then turned to look at the other. We couldn't stop laughing. He must have been thinking, "Hey! These worked before??? What gives???" 

We still laugh about that today.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearly, her favorite position, and her favorite viewing spot.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Frog Legs & Sleeping on her back*

Bella will be 3 next April.
She still lays in the Frog-legs position & she sleeps on her back quite often in front of the fireplace.

Mike D


----------



## Michelleyk (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherlock definitely likes to be a frog right now...we'll see if it lasts.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Froggy*

I finally got a shot of Kora doing her Froggy style!!


----------



## Abernethy (Nov 14, 2014)

I call it the Spatchcock Chicken!


----------

